# FU quer im Schaltschrank aufgebaut



## Alex.TU (13 Dezember 2020)

*b*

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2020)

Die Wärmeabfuhr ist nicht gewährleistet, Einbauposition wäre senkrecht + oben und unten 100mm Platz freilassen.
Wäre ich Endkunde, würde ich dies bemängeln.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Dezember 2020)

Bilal.TU schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich so lasse, was wird passieren ?!
> Anhang anzeigen 52043



Zu Recht! als Busse solltest du 100 mal in den Schaltplan schreiben:
„Ich darf Frequenzumrichter nur nach Hersteller Angaben montieren
und dazu vorher das Handbuch lesen“

Jetzt schnell umbauen wird nicht einfach, wie währe es den mit einer
Zwangsbelüftung, indem du die schrankleuchte nach unten verschiebst 
und auf Höhe der Umrichter einen Lüfter setzt. 

Ansonsten wirst du wohl in der Hölle auf kleiner Flamme garen, so wie
die Umrichter.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (13 Dezember 2020)

Alte Schrank?
Retrofit,?

Mir fällt gleich EMV nicht korrektins auge.

Wir haben bei machinen mal die FU im separaten schank gemacht


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Dezember 2020)

Das ein 40A 24V Netzteil für die paar Gerätschaften verbaut ist, macht mich auch etwas misstrauisch. Die Schirmung der Motorleitungen sind so wie ich es erkennen kann auch nicht aufgelegt.


----------



## Alex.TU (13 Dezember 2020)

Danke für deine Antwort, eigentlich gibt es schon einen Lüfter im Schrank von Rittal SK 3239.100 und wurde an der Schranktür aufgebaut gegenüber von FU, Schaltschrank ist nur 800x1200x300 mm also nicht Groß

Aber ich kann auch zusätzliche Lüfter  SK 3239.100 oben der Beleuchtung aufbauen, was meinst du?? oder hast du andere Vorschläge oder anderer Lüfter ?!

um deine Feedback freue ich mich


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2020)

In die Seite, so das der Lüfter durch die Umrichter bläst.
Allerdings würde ich erst mal prüfen ob es überhaupt ein
Thermisches Problem gibt. Temperatur im Betrieb ermitteln...


----------



## Luzie (14 Dezember 2020)

Hi,
Alo Platzmäßig hätte das alles schon richtig reingepasst- auch die FUs würden senkrecht stehen.
Daher legt man vor der entgültigen Monatge die Bauteile auch erst auf die Platte und schiebt solange bis es passt.

Die FUs würden an der Stelle Senkrecht passen, das Netzeil würde Rechts oben hinpassen + Bauteil neben dem Natzeteil. Die ganzen Klemmen und Schütze hätten in der Unteren Ebene noch viel Platz gehabt und so auch die FUs nicht mit der Wärne des Netzeils belastet so wie es jetzt ist.
So hätte das auch besser mit dem Kanal ausgeschaut. Als Kunde würde ich dies auch nicht mögen, auch wenn ich den Schrank nicht oft von innen sehe. Aber was ganz Wichtig ist, ist die Reserve. Eigendlich sollen immer so 40% Reserve in einem Schrank vorhanden sein für eventuelle Nachrüstungen.
Auch bei den FUs hat der Vorredner recht. Du hast zwar den Schirm aufgelegt aber die Kabel sehr lang abgesetzt und nicht das Kabel selber unter die Schirmklemme gelegt was laut Handbuch aber vorgesehen ist. die Adern zum Motor sollten so kurz wie möglich an dem FU gehalten werden. Daher auch die Schirmklemme genau darunter. bei dir gehen die Steuerleitungen auch genau über diese. könnte Probleme machen.


----------



## MFreiberger (14 Dezember 2020)

Moin,



Luzie schrieb:


> Aber was ganz Wichtig ist, ist die Reserve. Eigendlich sollen immer so 40% Reserve in einem Schrank vorhanden sein für eventuelle Nachrüstungen.



ich meine, das bezieht sich aber eigentlich auf Verteilungen. Meinetwegen auch auch größere Anlagen. Aber nicht auf einzelne Maschinen.

Bei manchen Regalbediengeräten bin ich schon froh, wenn alle Komponenten (mit Montageplatten in der Seitenwand) Platz finden!


@Bilal.TU: Kannst Du den Kasten nicht um 90° gedreht montieren? Dann sollte man allerdings prüfen, ob das Netzteil nicht mit der DP getauscht werden sollte.

Sicher ist das nicht Dein 1000ster Schaltkasten und "viel zu lernen Du noch hast!", aber jetzt brauchst Du ja pragmatische Lösungen. Wie hier und da schon angemerkt, muss die Verkabelung (Schirmung) verbessert werden und ein nicht zu schwacher Lüfter (und Austrittsfilter!) eingesetzt werden.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## gravieren (14 Dezember 2020)

Hi

SITOP mit integrierten elektronischen Sicherungen einbauen  ?
( 8 elektronische Sicherungen in die SITOP intregriert )

Dann könnten die beiden "elektronischen Sicherungen" entfallen  ! ?

Dadurch könnte es möglich sein, beide SEW senkrecht einzubauen  ?



Was meint ihr ?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Dezember 2020)

gravieren schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> SITOP mit integrierten elektronischen Sicherungen einbauen  ?
> ( 8 elektronische Sicherungen in die SITOP intregriert )
> ...



Ich würde sogar behaupten das die Sitop Select und die beiden Schütze
irgendwie oben Rechts hinpassen würden. 
Davon mal ab ist der Aufbau vom Schrank so vermurkst, das mir die anderen
Komponenten wie Netzteil, SPS und ET200 auch Thermische Probleme bekommen
könnten. 

Wenn ich die versetzten schmalen und Breiten Kanäle sehe und dann noch schief
angeschraubt, wird mir schwindlig :s17:


----------



## Luzie (14 Dezember 2020)

Solange der Kunde nicht selber Hand anlegt und das ganze so ausschaut :lol:



sollte es gehen bis auf die FUs. Das Nezteil scheint auch etwas Riesig zu sein? Wofür brauchst du 40A

Ich habe auch für mich Privat einen Schrank gebaut der 800x600 groß ist und da schaut es halt so aus


und da kommt auch noch ein FU rein, dieser Sitzt dann aber an der Rechten Seitenwand. Platz hättest du dort auch wenn du die Lampe durch eine LED Leiste oben ersetzen würdest. diese würde über die +24V Leitung versorgt. Ein Paar Sachen kannst du Ändern ohne großen Aufwand Wenn 20A reichen dann das Netzteil Tauschen und schon haste Platz.


----------



## Faceman (14 Dezember 2020)

Bilal.TU schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe vor einem Jahr einen Movietrac B im alte Schaltschrank aufgebaut und wegen den Platzproblem habe ich quer im Schaltschrank montiert, jetzt hat einen Kollege gesagt, dass ist nicht zulässig und muss nur Senkrecht montiert werden, habe ich das noch mal angeschaut , er hat eigentlich recht, aber das Projekt ist schon fertig und seit Monaten im Betrieb genommen und könnte leider jetzt nix machen und es gibt überhaupt kein Platz mehr.
> Jetzt habe ich schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich so lasse, was wird passieren ?! wird FU verbrennt ?!
> ...



Um es mal beim Namen zu nennen, auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache.

So etwas schlampiges habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen

Mal abgesehen von den elektrischen Fehlern welche schon von Unkenntnis zeugen war man nicht mal
in der Lage, Kabelkanäle gerade zu setzen und Kabel sauber zu verlegen. Schämt ihr euch eigentlich nicht
beim Kunden.

Und für sowas verlangt ihr auch noch Geld.

Für mich sieht das aus wie eine russische Zwischenprüfungsarbeit welche mit 3 Promille abgelegt wurde.


----------



## de vliegende hollander (14 Dezember 2020)

Tread ab im Mülleimer........


----------



## Cassandra (14 Dezember 2020)

Hallo Bilal.TU,

du brauchst nicht erschrecken, wenn dich hier einige Forums-Kollegen wegen deines Schaltschrankes etwas anfahren. Solche, aus Unwissenheit „suboptimalen“ Konstruktionen, haben manch einem bereits einige Nerven gekostet. Das macht das Thema dann schnell etwas emotional. 

Ich sehe deinen Beitrag sehr positiv. Viele Kollegen haben das Problem, dass die für Elektrik viel zu wenig Platz vorgesehen wird.
Es ist manchem Konstrukteur nicht vermittelbar, dass man die Herstellerangaben der verbauten Teile auch einhalten sollte.
Auch wird in der Regel immer behauptet, dass an alles gedacht ist. Während der Inbetriebnahme wird dann für einen Schütz doch ein FU fällig, oder ein Förderband muss zusätzlich rückwärts laufen können. Dann schwinden die zuvor geplanten 20% Reserven schnell auf -5%.
So gesehen kann es nicht genug Forenbeiträge geben, wo jemand mit einem sehr ungünstigen Aufbau, sehr kritische Rückmeldungen erhält. 

LG Cassandra


PS: Stelle deinen Beitrag doch wieder her – die meiste Kritik war doch recht sachlich…


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (15 Dezember 2020)

Wahrscheinlich war hier wortwörtlich ein Querdenker am Werk  .


----------



## maxder2te (15 Dezember 2020)

de vliegende hollander schrieb:


> Tread ab im Mülleimer........



Jops, der Themenersteller hat seine Fragestellung massakriert, damit ist auch der Spaßfaktor weg....


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (15 Dezember 2020)

Da ich auf Montagen hin und wieder auch an Fremdanlagen Fehler suche, ärgere ich mich auch immer über solche
Aufbauten. Nehmen wir einmal an, ich komme da hin und einer dieser quer FU ist durchgebrannt. Dann werde ich
ihn ja definitiv nicht wieder quer einbauen sondern so wie es sich gehört. Dann müsste ich den Schrank umbauen 
und damit müsste ich das ausbaden, was andere verpfuscht haben. Und sowas ärgert mich dann auch. 
Vor allem darf ich mir dann anhören warum ein FU-Tausch einen ganzen Tag oder mehr gedauert hat.


----------



## Kabeläffle (15 Dezember 2020)

Gerne hätte ich wieder zu einer Bildersammlung angeregt.
Thema: „Pfusch im Schaltschrank“
Aber leider sind bei solchen Themen die Rückmeldungen sehr verhalten… 
Hier wurde auch mehr diskutiert, als dass brauchbares Bildmaterial zusammengekommen ist:
Bildersammlung „Manipulation an Maschinen“


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2020)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Hallo Bilal.TU,
> du brauchst nicht erschrecken, wenn dich hier einige Forums-Kollegen wegen deines Schaltschrankes etwas anfahren. Solche, aus Unwissenheit „suboptimalen“ Konstruktionen, haben manch einem bereits einige Nerven gekostet. Das macht das Thema dann schnell etwas emotional.



Sehe ich auch so.
Letztlich bekommst du hier einfach nur Kritik.
Die kannst du dir zu Herzen nehmen und den Schrank ändern.
Wäre deine Firma bei uns Lieferant und du würdest uns so einen Schrank bei einer Maschinenabnahme präsentieren, so hätte das ganz andere Folgen.
Also einfach den nächsten Schrank besser machen.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (15 Dezember 2020)

Wobei es auch Bauteile gibt, bei denen ein gedrehter Einbau unter bestimmten Bedingungen erlaubt ist. Genauso wie wenn du ein Bauteil in größeren Höhen einsetzt.
Vielleicht sagt SEW ja, bei deinen 33% ED und einer Schaltschranktemperatur unter x°C ist das zulässig.


----------



## Captain Future (22 Dezember 2020)

Luzie schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für mich Privat einen Schrank gebaut der 800x600 groß ist und da schaut es halt so aus
> Anhang anzeigen 52063
> 
> und da kommt auch noch ein FU rein, dieser Sitzt dann aber an der Rechten Seitenwand. Platz hättest du dort auch wenn du die Lampe durch eine LED Leiste oben ersetzen würdest. diese würde über die +24V Leitung versorgt. Ein Paar Sachen kannst du Ändern ohne großen Aufwand Wenn 20A reichen dann das Netzteil Tauschen und schon haste Platz.



ne Glanzleistung ist die Kiste aber auch nicht. Für Privat vielleicht ok für einen Kunden aber bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ne Glanzleistung ist die Kiste aber auch nicht. Für Privat vielleicht ok für einen Kunden aber bestimmt nicht.


Also gemessen an dem was ich als Kunde von großen (und so behaupten sie jedenfalls) renomierten Maschinen-Herstellern so vorgesetzt bekomme (und das so schlucken muss) - gerade in letzter Zeit erst wieder - ist der Schaltschrank, wenn auch vielleicht "ein wenig" dicht gepackt, schon Gold dagegen.

Nachsatz:
Und Schaltschrank-Belüftung / -Klimatisierung scheint ganz generell vielfach noch ein Fremdwort zu sein ... Das Problem, dass im Sommer die Schränke stellenweise zu kochen anfangen (und das nicht wegen übermäßigen Hallentemperaturen) habe anscheinend - so heißt es jedenfalls - nur ich ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht hört man ja vom TE irgendwann noch mal was ( vielleicht im Sommer )


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

Glaube ich nicht ...
Ich finde diesen Thread (unabhängig davon) aber gut WEIL er diese Dinge, die mich z.B. auch masslos ärgern, einfach mal anprangert ...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 Dezember 2020)

Ja, leider gibt es im Feld immer wieder so Fälle.

Ich hatte vor ca. 10 Jahren den Fall, dass ein großer 400/24V Trafo in einem rappelvollen Schrank defekt war ( Fremdanlage ).
Kunde ruft an, wir hatten dieses Teil auf Lager. Dann fahre ich hin, denke mir ist eine schnelle Sache, war schon Abend.
Und dann:
Der Trafo war auf der Montageplatte mit Schrauben und Muttern auf der Rückseite der Montageplatte befestigt, kein Ausweichplatz im
Schrank, rechts und links ein weiterer Schaltschrank so dass man auch von der Seite keine Chance hatte.

Am Ende habe ich dann den Deckel oben weggeschraubt und zu zweit mit Spitzzange die Muttern rausgefummelt.
Da fragt man sich dann schon...


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 Dezember 2020)

... das ist dann auch wieder so ein "nach mir die Sintflut"-Fall ... *ACK*


----------



## Blockmove (22 Dezember 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Der Trafo war auf der Montageplatte mit Schrauben und Muttern auf der Rückseite der Montageplatte befestigt, kein Ausweichplatz im
> Schrank, rechts und links ein weiterer Schaltschrank so dass man auch von der Seite keine Chance hatte.



Das hatten wir bei einem der letzten Retrofit auch. Zig Bauelemente so befestigt und der Schaltschrank stand an der Wand.
Dafür waren die Kabelkanäle in der Tür nur mit doppelseitigen Klebeband befestigt.


----------



## Luzie (23 Dezember 2020)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Also gemessen an dem was ich als Kunde von großen (und so behaupten sie jedenfalls) renomierten Maschinen-Herstellern so vorgesetzt bekomme (und das so schlucken muss) - gerade in letzter Zeit erst wieder - ist der Schaltschrank, wenn auch vielleicht "ein wenig" dicht gepackt, schon Gold dagegen.
> 
> Nachsatz:
> Und Schaltschrank-Belüftung / -Klimatisierung scheint ganz generell vielfach noch ein Fremdwort zu sein ... Das Problem, dass im Sommer die Schränke stellenweise zu kochen anfangen (und das nicht wegen übermäßigen Hallentemperaturen) habe anscheinend - so heißt es jedenfalls - nur ich ...



Also och habe die Belüftung nun mit drinne. das teil war nur noch nicht angeschlossen- Oben rechts von Rittal der Sensor.
Auch sind einige Schütze und Motorschutzschalter rausgekommen. da sie Dezentral verbaut wurden.


----------



## Luzie (23 Dezember 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> ne Glanzleistung ist die Kiste aber auch nicht. Für Privat vielleicht ok für einen Kunden aber bestimmt nicht.



Dann klär mich auf. Ich möchte immer was dazu lernen. Wenn schon Kritik dann aber auch die Begründung aufzählen was da stört.


----------



## Captain Future (25 Dezember 2020)

Luzie schrieb:


> Dann klär mich auf. Ich möchte immer was dazu lernen. Wenn schon Kritik dann aber auch die Begründung aufzählen was da stört.



Was soll ich da eine Aufzählung machen ? Die Kiste ist von Dir für den eigenen Gebrauch gebaut worden und *somit OK
*
Aber wenn es *nicht* für den eigenen Bedarf wäre

1. Sich selber mal die Frage stellen ob man dafür Geld bezahlen würde. Denk immer daran-> Das Auge isst mit.
2. Der Schaltschrank hat einen großen Fehler der ist einfach zu klein, eine ordentliche Aufteilung ist einfach nicht möglich.
3. Denke das Netzteil von Phoenix brauch oben 50 mm Abstand und seitlich zu aktiven Bauteilen 15mm das sieht mir auf dem Bild nicht so aus.
4. Eine Klemmleiste ist für Klemmen da hat meiner Meinung nach nichts anderes was verloren wie zB. deine Koppelrelais, RevPi Core und der restliche Kram
5. Siemens Thermostat sieht nicht so aus als wenn da ein Filterlüfter bzw. Kühlung angeschlossen ist.
6. Leitungen in die Tür würde ich mit Schellen und Rittal Kabelschlauch machen.
7. CM-IO-POE-BOX aus Platzmangel in die Seitenwand find ich persönlich auch nicht so schön 

Wie gesagt für sich selber ok aber zum Verkauf auf alle Fälle kein Augenschmaus oder Eyecatcher.


----------



## Luzie (25 Dezember 2020)

Captain Future schrieb:


> Was soll ich da eine Aufzählung machen ? Die Kiste ist von Dir für den eigenen Gebrauch gebaut worden und *somit OK
> *
> Aber wenn es *nicht* für den eigenen Bedarf wäre
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antwort.
Ok dieses Teil ist ja auch nur ein Versuchsaufbau um sehen was ich alles für Hardware brauche für mein Projekt. Und da schon wieder einige Sachen ausgelagert wurden ist somit mehr Platz vorhanden.

Jetzt in den Wintermonaten läuft meine Anlage nicht und somit kann ich wieder an dem Schrank arbeiten und die nächsten Änderungen machen für die neue Saison*gg


----------

